# What Is Your Most Creative Humidor - Pics or It Didn't Happen



## Dagesh (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm brainstorming ideas and another thread got me wondering what you all have come up with. What is your most creative humidor?


----------



## Dagesh (Jan 23, 2014)

As I think about it, this is very similar to the other thread about pictures of humidors. If an moderator wants to can this thread I am not opposed.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

I think this thread has merit. I really want to see if anyone has come up with something really unique!


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah, I keep checking in to see some cool freaky works of art, so hopefully someone somewhere has the goods to show off


----------



## Dagesh (Jan 23, 2014)

I wonder how well my guitar case would hold humidity.


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

It doesn't seem like many want to post on this one...

Well... here's my stuff! It's a pressure cooker that I brouth back from Afghanistan. Some of the IED's out there were made with these and I thought they looked neat. The locals working for me were cooking with them all the time and after I told them they looked cool, they got me one. The why I used it as humidor; not knowing much when I started, I purchased some cigars while in the Dominican Republic and when I got home, I realized that I needed a sealed vessel and this was perfect!








The others is my current small/travel humi. It's an ammo container and I thaught it had a neat cutter/lighter compartment on it.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I would take this desk for my office and replace the drawers with these inserts and have humidesk!


----------



## Sad Man's Tongue (Dec 18, 2013)

I've always thought the ammo container humidors looked cool. I have an ammo container just sitting in my garage. I my do a little research and try to tackle making one.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Old pic, but does this count as a humidesk? ha


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> I would take this desk for my office and replace the drawers with these inserts and have humidesk!


That would be BRILLIANT!


----------



## Dagesh (Jan 23, 2014)

Both of those are awesome. @momo439 I love the first picture especially.
@ejewell I'd go to those lights like a man-moth to the flame.


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

Dagesh said:


> Both of those are awesome. @momo439 I love the first picture especially.
> @ejewell I'd go to those lights like a man-moth to the flame.


Thanks Dagesh; it's a neat conversation peice that's for sure! I'll be going to the range in the next couple of months and I'll try to talk the RSO into giving me a couple ammo cans/boxes to convert into humi's. I should be posting more pics soon


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

over flow singles. I have some spanish cedar planks that I will eventually use to line it, but for now this is how it sits. Holds RH perfect, just a different looking tupperdore more or less.


----------



## Dagesh (Jan 23, 2014)

Boris, that med kit is an awesome idea. It's the perfect fix fixer.

I went perusing some local antique shops and I'm getting all kinds of ideas for converting furniture into a humidor. I even saw an old coke machine that would be so freakin' amazing as a humidor. My hunt continues.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

The other day I received some fire cured sticks and got a box of sticks from a friend and am now faced with adding two more storage devices to hold all the different types of sticks, bringing my total to 4 humi/tuppi/fridge-A-dors, none of which are nearly full BTW. Which got me thinking about this thread and a creative solution to having 4-separate humidors. So I have developed the *"All In One A Dor"*, Trademark pending. This chest has 3 separate self contained units which allows the storage of regular cigars, infused cigars and fire cured cigars all in one box. Within each of the 3 compartments are trays for storage of singles and boxes. Since infused and fire cured are not everyday sticks they are in the small section of the cabinet and the regular sticks go in the larger section. I see the cabinet being 6' tall 21" deep 24" wide at the top and 36" wide at the bottom. Each section has a door that opens right to left and the interior singles shelves pull out. IMHO a very creative solution to storing all the different types of cigars that historically had to be stored separately now in one box! If any of you cabinet designers want to buy my design I'll trade it for one free unit built for me.


----------

